# Exciting news for Scotlands Reptile keepers!!!!



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

Scottish Herpetological Society​ 

It gives me great pleasure to announce the first meeting of the all new Scottish Herpetological Society.​ 

The SHS aims to bring reptile keepers and enthusiasts together. We welcome people of all experience levels. This is a chance to meet fellow reptile keepers face to face and share knowledge and experiences.​ 

The First meeting will take place in Glasgow and will be a chance to meet the people who set up and run the SHS and find out more about memberships and what benefits being a member will give you.​ 

We hope we’ll see you there and look forward to meeting you all.​ 

Time of event to follow shortly...​ 

Watch this space.​ 
*Sunday 22nd of February*
*PivoPivo*
*15 Waterloo Street*
*Near central station off Hope Street*
*G2 6AY Glasgow*
****Times to follow****
*Free Entrance*​


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats awesome but Glasgow is a pig to get too for me. May consider opening a Fife branch and working along side you.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

great stuff. but i wouldnt drive in glasgow either. good luck though.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Well you have peaked my interest, tell us more!

What are the aims of the society? How many members do you have? Just more in general.

Andy


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Great news but I wont drive in Glasgow either


----------



## supergeek (Jun 15, 2008)

sounds interestin.can u tell us more about it?


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi there

We're still to announce times but it will be in the afternoon.

The first meeting will be a completely informal open day sort of event.

A chance to meet everybody involved and other keepers who come along.

We'll talk more about being a member of the SHS and what the benefits are to you. 

There will be monthly meetings from feb onwards with guest speakers etc.

The first meet is completely free entry so pop along and say hi :2thumb:


----------



## PythonPaul (Dec 21, 2008)

Great idea but 3 1/2 hours drive each way for me:cussing:i need something closer


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

PythonPaul said:


> Great idea but 3 1/2 hours drive each way for me:cussing:i need something closer


the FVRC alloa. about an hour closer maybe!!!


----------



## supergeek (Jun 15, 2008)

sounds interestin.me and the mrs may come along cause we live in glasgow neway: victory:


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Who is organising the meeting?


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm up for it.Are you just meant to bring yourself or do you bring Reptiles. And is there an age limit?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

IanF94 said:


> I'm up for it.Are you just meant to bring yourself or do you bring Reptiles. And is there an age limit?


 
I think bringing reptiles is a bad idea for several reasons

Pivo Pivo is a city centre pub and restraunt.. I would imagine the manager may have a thing or two to say about that.

secondly even if it werent taking reps to meetings where other reps are means there is a potential risk of cross contaminating...

just a thought


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

sparkle said:


> I think bringing reptiles is a bad idea for several reasons
> 
> Pivo Pivo is a city centre pub and restraunt.. I would imagine the manager may have a thing or two to say about that.
> 
> ...


Absolutely correct!

Please do not bring any animals to the venue.

Im am one of several organisers. If you can make it along you'll be able to meet us and we'll happily answer any questions you have.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I would imagine the age limit will be 18 jen is that right??? 

.. if its a pub / restraunt though it may be ok for younger members if they have a family liscence... but I would check beforehand..



Pivo Pivo - Glasgow


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm almost sure I remember Jen saying that under 18s will be fine in the venue, though perhaps they won't be allowed in the bar area!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

aha.. so if we have one 16 yr old then we can wave at them. or do we alnot get to have a drink lol


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Why Glasgow? Edinburgh might be more accessible to more people (me included)


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

ladybird said:


> Why Glasgow? Edinburgh might be more accessible to more people (me included)


I kinda agree.... Glasgow is a hellish place to get to... but even once u get there its parking... and all those flippin one way systems.

Not tryin to put a downer on this... us scots are always moaning about wanting something like this, I am well up for it if it kinda finds an easier to access place.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Rob Wallace said:


> I kinda agree.... Glasgow is a hellish place to get to... but even once u get there its parking... and all those flippin one way systems.
> 
> Not tryin to put a downer on this... us scots are always moaning about wanting something like this, I am well up for it if it kinda finds an easier to access place.


Trouble you've got the Glasgow side, Edinburgh bunch and then Dundee/Aberdeen lot.

Picking one place thats easy for all these too meet up is ridiculous. So why not have a SHS but with individual groups in each large city/area? Then perhaps 1/2 major meet ups every year such as a show or something. Only an idea. Fingers crossed ill be living in Cupar all the time come June and will be wanting a club too attend.


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

Zak said:


> Trouble you've got the Glasgow side, Edinburgh bunch and then Dundee/Aberdeen lot.
> Picking one place thats easy for all these too meet up is ridiculous. So why not have a SHS but with individual groups in each large city/area? Then perhaps 1/2 major meet ups every year such as a show or something. Only an idea. Fingers crossed ill be living in Cupar all the time come June and will be wanting a club too attend.


Of course you're right, there is no place that will ever suit everyone.

Anyone outside of the greater glasgow area is more than welcome to start up there own branch of the SHS so we can all work together.

The whole idea is to bring everyone together.

Our website should be going live this week and will have details on how you can become affiliated. Anyone in Edinburgh or anywhere else feel free to pm me if you're seriously thinking about setting up you're own club/branch.


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

Rob Wallace said:


> I kinda agree.... Glasgow is a hellish place to get to... but even once u get there its parking... and all those flippin one way systems.
> 
> Not tryin to put a downer on this... us scots are always moaning about wanting something like this, I am well up for it if it kinda finds an easier to access place.


The venue is a 5 minute walk from Glasgow Central railway station, 10 minutes from Queen Street railway station, Buchanan Street underground and 15 minutes from Buchanan Street bus station. There are 7 car parks within 600 yards, and Glasgow has 4 different motorways connecting to it from all directions, it's very accessible.


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

Just to confirm under 18's will be allowed in the venue as it is a private function. Anyone under 16 will have to be accompanied by an adult.


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Bluejen said:


> Just to confirm under 18's will be allowed in the venue as it is a private function. Anyone under 16 will have to be accompanied by an adult.


Great, geuss I'll have to bring my lame mother along then.:lol2:
Any idea on the times yet?


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

sparkle said:


> I think bringing reptiles is a bad idea for several reasons
> 
> Pivo Pivo is a city centre pub and restraunt.. I would imagine the manager may have a thing or two to say about that.
> 
> ...


 No no no wasn't planning on it. Just got excited at the idea of it and how cool it would be to see 'Scotlands reptiles' but of course I didn't think that one through did I? Aprreciate the advice though.: victory:


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

Will know times by the end of the week though it will be sunday afternoon lol :blush:


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

hope to see you all there!


----------

